# Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?



## Dante1611 (10. September 2011)

*Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Hey,

möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC holen und möchte in den eine geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode einbauen. Sollte ungefähr so aussehen KLICK

Nun wollte ich fragen, wie ich so etwas einbauen kann und v.a. wo ich finde ich es? Über Google hab ich nichts gefunden...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Ich schätze mal, dass der/die Modder einen Controller+Mediaplayer Plug-In benutzen um die Kathoden zu steuern.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man die fertig kaufen kann und wie viel sie kosten.


----------



## Dante1611 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Naja, selber bauen würde/könnte ich sowas sicher nicht. Habe mir so etwas wie eine Slotblende vorgestellt, an der man dann verschiedene Sachen einstellen kann (z.B. Ein/Aus; Empfindlichkeit etc.).
Naja, vllt. findet sich ja noch jmd, der sowas daheim rumstehen hat


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

ich würde ganz frech mal bei dem youtube nutzer fragen. wenn er auch der modder ist und er freundlich ist verrät er dir vielleicht wie er das gemacht hat


----------



## Dante1611 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Stimmmt, werde ich wohl mal machen


----------



## DiabloJulian (11. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Kannst du dein Ergbenis dann hier bitte posten?


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Ich denke als Fertiglösung wirst du sowas kaum finden

Allgemein würde ich davon abraten; KLKs werden viel ineffizienter, wenn sie dauernd an- und ausgeschaltet werden; ich würde eher LEDs empfehlen


----------



## Dante1611 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Doch es gibt schon spezielle KLKs für dieses Soundmodul, hab sie auch schon in nem Shop gefunden, aber das Modul find ich nirgends...
Hab bisher aer noch keine Antwort von diesem YouTuber erhalten, sobald ich was erfahre poste ich es hier 

*
€DIT*

Hab HIER noch dieses Video gefunden. In den Kommentaren wurde das selbe schonmal gefragt und beantwortet. Und es gibt tatsächlich diese Dinger auch auf Ebay: KLICK
Und bei Conrad.de gibts die passenden KLKs dazu.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Dafür kannst du jede handelsübliche Kaltlichtkathode nehmen ... was ist an denen denn so "speziell"? 

Da du ja jetzt weißt was da gebraucht wird steht dir der Weg für soundgesteuertes Bling Bling frei.


----------



## Dante1611 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Das ist wohl war 
Hab jetzt nur den "normalen" Conrad Link herausgesucht, weil der auch beim Kommentar von dem Video da stand...
Gibt aber auch wirklich spezielle KLKs für sowas, wenn ich heute nochmal Zeit hab, post ich nen Link.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich dachte die die du schon verlinkt hast sind diese und da ist nix "spezielles" dran.


----------



## Dante1611 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

Ich bezog mich auf diese Quelle und dachte hierbei, dass es sich um für die Soundsteuerung "speziell" passende KLKs handeln würde die auf der rechten Seite aufgeführt werden. Denke aber, dass es doch nur ganz normale sind.
Hab mich wohl geirrt


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2011)

*AW: Geräuschempfindliche Kaltlichtkathode - Nur wo?*

JA da hast du dich geirrt.


----------

